# Don't you hate it...



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

... when you see a movie trailer that looks really interesting until you realize it stars Tom Cruise?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah.

Like when you learn that Jack Reacher, described in the Lee Child books as 6'5" and around 230 lbs, is going to be played by Tom Cruise.

I saw the movie (Red Box) and he did a better job than I thought possible. But part of the Reacher character is his size. Something Tom Cruise just can't match.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Never read the book so I had no problem with it. Looking forward to his new movie which sounds like Groundhog Day at war.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dunno.......I like Tom Cruise!!!

I got the movie RISKY BUSINESS on VHS a few months ago and he is pretty good!!!!!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I had the same reaction to Tom Cruise as Reacher. The Jack Reacher series of books were my first reads on the Kindle my wife had given me for Christmas several years ago. Reading ALL the books gives you a fairly deep insight as to what the character should be like. You even develop a picture. Tom Cruise would have been OK if he was a foot taller. Jim Caviezel might have been a good Reacher.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I had the same reaction to Tom Cruise as Reacher. The Jack Reacher series of books were my first reads on the Kindle my wife had given me for Christmas several years ago. Reading ALL the books gives you a fairly deep insight as to what the character should be like. You even develop a picture. Tom Cruise would have been OK if he was a foot taller. Jim Caviezel might have been a good Reacher.


"Personal" due out 9/2/14. I think preorder right now is $11.84.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I guess I just can't get past seeing Cruise as a cocky frat guy, even when he does a fairly decent acting job. I can't seem to suspend my disbelief, especially when he's in an action movie - i don't find him believable in those roles. It's not just because of his lack of physical stature - I thought Matt Damon did an excellent job in the Bourne movies - it's his cocky attitude that seems to come bubbling to the top in every movie he's in, regardless of whether it fits the role. 

His Mission Impossible movies didn't help. From what I remember of the original TV series, it was focused on out-witting and out-thinking the team's target. The movies not only lost the team aspect, the ones I managed to watch were mostly generic action films that used masks whenever they needed a way to pull themselves out of the plot holes they'd dug. They used a few parts and pieces from the TV show (masks, self-destructing recordings), but the away the heart (team concept, brains and technology over brute force). Not bad for generic action films, but not good Mission Impossible films.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I haven't wanted to watch any Tom Cruise films since "Cocktail" -- I liked the film and
Bryan Brown's character, but I disliked Cruise' character and portrayal in that film. But
it was when Cruise married and _defiled_ my longtime movie sweetheart Katie Holmes
that I drew the line and issued a fatwah on him.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> I haven't wanted to watch any Tom Cruise films since "Cocktail" -- I liked the film and
> Bryan Brown's character, but I disliked Cruise' character and portrayal in that film. But
> it was when Cruise married and _defiled_ my longtime movie sweetheart Katie Holmes
> that I drew the line and issued a fatwah on him.


I'd agree with you, but I've never seen a Cruise movie that I didn't like. Kinda hate to admit that since I don't really think too much of him off stage, but I've enjoyed all his movies.

Rich


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am not going to miss a Sci-Fi movie because Tom Cruise is in it. But I am not going to watch a drama or comedy that has Tom Cruise in it.
In comparison, I will not watch any movie of any type that has Jim Carrey in it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well I enjoyed edge of tomorrow. Was entertaining for me.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

While not a fan of Tom Cruise I enjoyed his work in "Collateral". Was a nice change of pace seeing him play a villain. Also liked him in "Oblivion".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> I am not going to miss a Sci-Fi movie because Tom Cruise is in it. _*But I am not going to watch a drama or comedy that has Tom Cruise in it.*_
> In comparison, I will not watch any movie of any type that has Jim Carrey in it.


Fortunately, he doesn't seem to do them anymore. Seems like all his movies are SF now. I really liked _Oblivion_. Carrey, I find kinda creepy, but I did like _The Truman Show_. He suffers from some kind of hyperactivity syndrome.

Rich


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

If you look at Tom Cruises recent movies, you'll note he's in the middle of production and direction. I think these SciFi action flicks are an attempt to hold on to youth.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dmspen said:


> If you look at Tom Cruises recent movies, you'll note he's in the middle of production and direction. I think these SciFi action flicks are an attempt to hold on to youth.


Good point. Whatever his reasons, he does pick good scripts. I watched War of the Worlds the other day on a BD for the first time. That's a pretty good movie too. I had seen it before, of course, but never on a BD.

Rich


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

dmspen said:


> If you look at Tom Cruises recent movies, you'll note he's in the middle of production and direction. I think these SciFi action flicks are an attempt to hold on to youth.


Or attract another young impressionable hottie...


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

jeffshoaf said:


> Or attract another young impressionable hottie...


iNDEED!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jeffshoaf said:


> Or attract another young impressionable hottie...


Not that there's anything wrong with that!

Rich


----------

